# compact fluorescent spots for headlights?



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

If it doesn't have the DOT seal of approval, it's illegal and won't pass inspection.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 12, 2008)

But if you don't live in the United States this won't present a problem..................... 

Here in the UK, some motorcycles (including the one I'm converting to an EV) are allowed to have a non-E marked headlight (DOT marking means nothing here anyway).

Jeremy


----------



## Tristar500 (Jul 9, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> If it doesn't have the DOT seal of approval, it's illegal and won't pass inspection.


Let's not turn this technical topic into one of semantics. I didn't start the topic to discuss legal issues. Perhaps someday compact fluorescent headlights will be common place. (and DOT legal) Please let's try to be innovative here.

Lawrence Feir
*Innovation Robotics*


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Innovation is fine- but I'm just stating the facts. I would use them, if they were bright enough, focused enough, durable enough... but I can't... because I want my vehicle to be road legal.


----------



## Telco (Jun 28, 2008)

No. I've had them in my house before, they are not nearly bright enough to work as headlights. They also dim with cold temperatures. I replaced my spots with regular coily bulbs and the lighting is much better. 

I think some of the high end cars are starting to run with LED headlights, which would not be affected by temperature and use even less juice than a CFL would. I'd investigate this before CFLs.


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

All the high end cars use HIDs,which most are 35W and put out at least 3K lumens.
I have quite a stash of high end ones that I use for conversions.
At about $3K a pair they dont come cheap in a new car.
I cant see that CF will ever get the required lumens to improve over the 55W halogens.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Tristar500 said:


> Let's not turn this technical topic into one of semantics. I didn't start the topic to discuss legal issues. Perhaps someday compact fluorescent headlights will be common place. (and DOT legal) Please let's try to be innovative here.
> 
> Lawrence Feir
> *Innovation Robotics*


you asked for comments. he gave you one. At least say thank you. 

You could drive by moon light if you want to get technical. Doesn't mean it's a good idea.


----------

